# tc4 stuff.. anyone make?



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

So despite what other "forums" read or say, I really like my TC4. I guess I am just an associated person, and can almost make anything associated work for my style of driving. One day, maybe I'll try the Xray... but for now

So... on that note.. now I want some aftermarket stuff.. 
Where can I find...:::>>

Aftermarket front bumper (cuz the stock one doesnt really do anything)
*brp cough cough?* heh

a small rear bumper (for those rear smashing drivers)
where did it go!

a nifty batt strap (its for the bling factor - i cant find my tc3 strap)
*drool*

--
Resident Mutt and Sushi Chef
--


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

B.M.I. has a new chassis cominng out for the TC4. looks killer and works well on both asphalt and carpet.


----------



## Tigger (Oct 28, 2002)

I haven't done it on my car but I've heard some are modifying aftermarket (possibly trinity) NTC3 foam bumpers to get a wider bumper. They are adding foam spacer(s) to the top of the bumper to work on the TC4. Haven't heard of an aftermarket TC4 rear bumper yet or if one will ever will be made.

I wouldn't go extravagant on the battery strap. I had a factory team aluminum one on my FT TC3 and now run the molded composite one to take advantage of it being lighter. Team associated has a factory team blue carbon fiber strap and dummy battery spacer if you like carbon fiber bling bling.

Link to a picture of the battery spacer
http://www.rc10.com/newprod/2004/1785_batteryspacer.500.jpg

Picture of the carbon fiber strap
http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXJGZ4&P=7


----------

